# sport comp rev tach probs



## dans180sx (Jul 14, 2007)

hi all nissan lovers i got a prob with my tacho bought it off a mate which was on his cefiro put it in my 180sx sr20det and it is a 1000rpm behind there is no 4,6,8 cylinder switch i have connected the green of tacho to the yellow wire with red stripe on ecu does it have to be calibrated or wired differently any help would be great.
regards


----------

